# Know of a source or natural bottom numbers?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone know of a reliable source for natural bottom numbers? I have not had any luck with the MBT numbers.

Thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/docume...services/ArtificialReefMASTERlist19Sept08.pdf


http://www.cyberangler.com/reefs/index.htm


Don't know if either are correct but here, hope it will help.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

iill check my dads gps and get the trysler grounds numbers. give me two hours or so


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

*someone else posted*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/numbers-information-put-together-you-compiled-form-59338/ 

Looks like it may be a decent weekend. Goodluck. Looking forward to an update. :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I don't fish much. We are into scuba diving. I want to try out my new side-scan sonar fish on some natural bottom spots.

Bryan


----------

